# newbie looking to net some silver mullet (boat is down right now)



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been a member for a while and have enjoyed reading many posts. This is my first thread and I really need some help now because I want to take my son cast netting tomorrow and haven't had much luck lately. Went to Fort Morgan Thursday and it was dead. I also tried Little lagoon pass and Alabama Point too. I went way over there because I work in Gulf Shores but I live in Milton by Ward basin & I-10. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Anywhere between Navarre to pcola would be great. If you don't want to broadcast the location please pm me. Thank you to anyone who will share any info!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Depending on wind you can go down to the bluffs on scenic hwy or go to the beach on the sound side n wade out a little ways.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

We may try that tomorrow. Anyone know of any piers or anything to throw off of for mullet this time of year? I'll have a 6 year old with me so wading will be a bit difficult but not impossible


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Kinda hard to find them this time of year. At least for me anyway. I always start looking in October and usually find more than I would ever need. Never had much luck in the winter months due to the cold water.

Take all the advice you get here and dont ever hesitate to ask questions and share reports. That is what makes this forum so amazing. I have been chasing fish for over 30 years and learn new tricks here every day


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Have seen guys throw off the southern Sikes fishing bridge, close to shore by the Blue Martin restaurant, but the water is usually a little too deep and most run out from under the nets, another spot is the second causeway bridge at Navarre, seen some good catches made there, I cant see em well enough, can cast, can't see


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you! I'll definitely take all the advice I can get here. I've been noticing mullet are getting harder to find around this time of year. I know there have to be millions out there but where do they go? I'll probably try the second causeway bridge in Navarre tomorrow. Would anyone happen to know the best time of day or tidal conditions for that spot? My son freaked out the last time we caught a big mess at Fort Morgan so I'm looking forward to tomorrow but not getting my hopes up...


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I went by myself and tried the small causeway bridge in Navarre. I got there about 8 am this morning and stayed about 45 minutes and saw no signs of life. I went back from about 10 am to 11 am and saw 3 sheepshead together but they were too far out to cast on (is that legal?). Other than the sheepshead still nothing in the water. Oh well, we might go back before dark...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to grassy point. It's off of 87 south. Head south on the bank until you get to the big point.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you Murphy's! I'm gonna go there in a few if I can find it in google somewhere. Would I need to drive my 4X4 or can I take my Honda? I went down a few roads today on the East Bay side of 87 today but couldn't find any public access areas. The only ones I know of are the east river boat launch and way down the dirt roads to skivans point.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I found a link if anyone ever needs it: 

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/grassypoint.html 

heading there to try it now...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll be able to make it there fine in a 2wd. Report back and let us no how you do. Good luck

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got back from Grassy Point. No mullet seen in wading distance. We walked down to the mouth of Fundy Bayou and someone put up a booby trap made of broken bottle bottoms standing up where their property line's fence meets the shore line - not cool. 

Luckily I noticed it. A gentleman at the campground offered us some mullet he caught earlier but I didn't see him when we got back 30 minutes before dark (Thank you anyway sir!). 

Oh well, got to spend time with my son, throw my net a bit and get some exercise. 

I throw my net in one hand like that Captain Jeff "lunker dog" or whatever that guy is on youtube so I have trouble casting when wading past knee deep. 

I'm open to any and all suggestions if anyone has had any luck recently. I've got to repair my '77 35 evinrude's foot so I can get back on the bow (poping out of gear). Thank you to the kind people who have offered fishing location suggestions!


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Let us know if you have any luck


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

no matter were you go your gonna have to wait on them to swim thru,theres to litte piers around the bridge going to pcola beach, bay fishing bridge and bob sikes is were i throw my net.febuary come the limmit changes from 50 mullet to 100 incase you didnt know.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

crazyates said:


> someone put up a booby trap made of broken bottle bottoms standing up where their property line's fence meets the shore line - not cool.


Yeah that's not cool at all !!!! Think I would have had to clean them up and throwed them in their yard if I knew for sure they did some crap like that. Glad you nor your son stepped on them. Sorry you didn't get into the mullet. I'll send you a pm with a couple of other spots.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

See if you can get to where you can throw your net in waist deep water. Being limited to knee deep water really cuts your fishing area off bad.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Yeah that's not cool at all !!!! Think I would have had to clean them up and throwed them in their yard if I knew for sure they did some crap like that. Glad you nor your son stepped on them. Sorry you didn't get into the mullet. I'll send you a pm with a couple of other spots.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


Those bottles must have been placed there by some kids playing or something (I hope). It was in the grass next to a tree you have to walk around right by the waters edge but I moved them into the thick brush. It's about 5:45 am I'm going to try a few spots this morning. I usually find it hard to sit in one spot for more than an hour but I'm going to try my patience and see if I get lucky!


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Limit is 50 per person. Vessel limit changes from 50 to 100.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, yesterday (Sunday) I tried the North end of the Pensacola beach bridge (opposite the toll booth side) for a couple hours, then Pickens pier for a couple hours and then the small causeway bridge in Navarre for a couple of hours. All I saw was one mullet about an hour in at the first spot. I saw nothing at Pickens but when I got there a guy was loading up about a 5 foot black tip shark. I think I saw a sheepshead in Navarre and that's it. I haven't done a whole lot of salt water fishing in my life but I just started pretty heavy this past June when I got my boat in the water. There seemed to be something in the water at all times you know at least croaker or pinfish or something. I was trolling along the north shore of East Bay in the flats and there was activity everywhere for months. I need to fix my motor and head back out there I guess but I have a feeling It's going to be the same with no activity. Is this common for this time of year or have I just had really bad luck?


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant help alot with the mullet, but I once had the same problem with the outboard. I had a late 70s Johnson that would jump out of gear and got some advice from a older guy at a boat launch. I simply strapped the shift lever forward with a bungee and ran it for several more years without problems. Not a permanent fix of course, but it kept me on the water when I was a poor college kid. I remember he also said that you could reverse the gears in the lower unit. It would still probably jump out in reverse, but not in forward if it is not worn to badly.


----------

